# How old is he - score guess?



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Got him couple days ago. Just wondering what you think!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Hard to tell from just one pic. But if I had to guess 2.5 and 115". No way to really tell without seeing the spread and all the tines.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

i agree. maybe 120-125 if hes a 3.5 year old


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

ya, need to see that neck from side and rack from a better angle...
His face/head looks young- 2.5 probably.
any deer this time of year is a trophy!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Pic. turned out a little dark ..as said before need more pics..looks young ...maybe 2 1/2 ...could score 120 to 125...C.L...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

My guess is 2.5 years old. As was mentioned it is impossible to give a score with that angle of picture. By the degree of mass to the beams I would be surprised if he made 120" unless he is exceptionally long and wide. But again that is just a WILD guess.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

The split G2 is pretty cool.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Probably 2 1/2 year old. It's hard to tell from that angle, but there isn't enough horn there to score 120.

Tim


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

115 and hes probably 2 1/2


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

2.5 years over 100". IMO


----------

